# Need advice..



## Murph_BTK (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey y'all..

So almost every weekend while I am cleaning the enclosures of my animals I let them roam the backyard or put them in the outdoor enclosure so they can soak up some sun etc.. never have I had any issues well yesterday one of my GOT was climbing through the wire cage I built (which he has done many many times) but this time he seems to have gotten himself stuck between the holes I have tried almost everything to free him even dragged the enclourse into the bathroom locked the doors hoping that the night time he would free himself but nope 

A friend told me to use some sort if lubricant .. I can't cut the wire as the skins is firmly against the wire so I couldn't get bolt cutters in close enough.. 

So I am asking for help and suggestions .. a 6 pack for the person whom helps me free him [emoji6]..

The wire size is 25x25 with a gauge of 3.15mm (if THIS helps)









Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 18, 2018)

I would encourage it to go backwards through the mesh... this can be difficult and may require some manovering if not... I would suggest maybe some metal pliers or similar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 18, 2018)

I don’t know how much pain it would cause ur baby, but if you can’t cut the wire, u might have to do a little squeezing and putting squeezing as much lube as u can on the inside (where he is) on the wire in hopes he goes backwards/forwards


----------



## Yellowtail (Mar 18, 2018)

Try KY lube and if that does not work you can cut the wire with a hacksaw blade


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 18, 2018)

I'd take the corners of a few of those mesh squares out carefully with side-cutters.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 18, 2018)

The easiest way to cut the wire would be with boltcutters, but that would be a last resort if you can't get the python out. You could cut around the python in a small square, and move him, wire and all.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 18, 2018)

If all else fails, angel wire.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 18, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> Try KY lube and if that does not work you can cut the wire with a hacksaw blade





pinefamily said:


> The easiest way to cut the wire would be with boltcutters, but that would be a last resort if you can't get the python out. You could cut around the python in a small square, and move him, wire and all.


Okay I found some KY "lying around" [emoji15]... and have squeezed it on the wire mesh and also place some sticks on the outside of the enclosure to entice a possible crawl out away from the cage.. as for the bolt cutters I have a fantastic pair but can't get close enough to the wire am about to place it outside again it's humid and sunny that might wriggle things along.. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Ropey (Mar 18, 2018)

Just another suggestion...... cut a sliver of plastic drink bottle and use a Dremel to cut the wire. Use the plastic strip as a barrier between wire and snake.


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 18, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Okay I found some KY "lying around" [emoji15]... and have squeezed it on the wire mesh and also place some sticks on the outside of the enclosure to entice a possible crawl out away from the cage.. as for the bolt cutters I have a fantastic pair but can't get close enough to the wire am about to place it outside again it's humid and sunny that might wriggle things along..
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK


That’s convenient


----------



## Yellowtail (Mar 18, 2018)

The reason I suggested a hacksaw blade is you can cut the mesh without putting any pressure on the snake. KY and other lubes are commonly used for probing snakes. Is there any other use?
I had a GTP in a worse spot than that and managed to very carefully cut him out with no damage.


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 18, 2018)

I can think of another use for ky and other lube. (´⊙ω⊙`)

The problem with cutting it is, if not done properly there will be sharp pieces that could cut the snake open once it’s free


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 18, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> The reason I suggested a hacksaw blade is you can cut the mesh without putting any pressure on the snake. KY and other lubes are commonly used for probing snakes. Is there any other use?
> I had a GTP in a worse spot than that and managed to very carefully cut him out with no damage.
> View attachment 323614
> View attachment 323615


Is that a chastity belt for a female python?


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 18, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> That’s convenient


Okay with the lube and bolt cutters I managed to free him... effing stoked.. 

Now I have 3/4 tube of KY to use... [emoji6][emoji38]..

Thanks for all the advice and help .. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 18, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Now I have 3/4 tube of KY to use... [emoji6][emoji38]..
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK



That's something you'll have to discuss with Mrs. Murph. 

Well done on getting him out.


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 18, 2018)

Maybe save some for your other snakes


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 18, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Maybe save some for your other snakes


It'll never happen again.. [emoji16].. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 19, 2018)

This post greatly shows the difference between this forum and Facebook. 
If you had posted this on an fb page 3/4 of the responses would have been criticism and the lag 1/4 may have been vaguely helpful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Foozil (Mar 19, 2018)

This might be my new favourite thread haha wow


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 19, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> It'll never happen again..
> 
> 
> 
> ..



Famous last words.
Now you said that you just know..........


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 19, 2018)

kittycat17 said:


> This post greatly shows the difference between this forum and Facebook.
> If you had posted this on an fb page 3/4 of the responses would have been criticism and the lag 1/4 may have been vaguely helpful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep indeed reason why I don't to stalkbook.. hate it.. for that simply reason trolls and know it alls.. 

I posted Asking for advice and help and that's what I got.. now whom do I owe a 6 pack too [emoji16]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Mar 19, 2018)

This thread is hilarious, that's for sure.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 19, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> now whom do I owe a 6 pack too


Van Horn of New York City... The creator of KY Gel.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 19, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Yep indeed reason why I don't to stalkbook.. hate it.. for that simply reason trolls and know it alls..
> 
> I posted Asking for advice and help and that's what I got.. now whom do I owe a 6 pack too [emoji16]
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK


Me.


----------



## EddyFade (Mar 19, 2018)

This was a great read


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 19, 2018)

You can send your beer to me I can always use more


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 19, 2018)

I tell you what you are all invited to my place and all the beers will be provided. The fist person whom asks for a xXxX gold will be removed.. violently [emoji39][emoji41]... 



Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 19, 2018)

Ima take that ky jelly that u keep around...

Use it for my snake O.O


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> ...The fist person whom asks for a xXxX gold will be removed.. violently [emoji39][emoji41]...


 Do you know why they call it 'XXXX'? 
The makers of the stuff couldn't spell 'beer'
.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 20, 2018)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Do you know why they call it 'XXXX'?
> The makers of the stuff couldn't spell 'beer'
> .


You know why they call it VB? VERY BAD.


----------



## MANNING (Mar 20, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> You know why they call it VB?VERY BAD



Victoria's BEST


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 20, 2018)

MANNING said:


> Victoria's BEST


Key word there being Victoria... If that's their best... their worst must be undrinkable. LOL


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 20, 2018)

MANNING said:


> Victoria's BEST


Top drop manning Melbourne bitter...is the bomb. [emoji482][emoji482]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 20, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Top drop manning Melbourne bitter...is the bomb. [emoji482][emoji482]
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK


Great Northern is the bomb.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> You know why they call it VB? VERY BAD.


Nah you got that wrong Kev,it's Vitamin B


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 20, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Great Northern is the bomb.


Here we go... brace yaselves for the Queensland only mentality [emoji6][emoji16].. 

Please tell me you don't drink rum .. I wouldn't clean the public toilets with it.. it's s#it.. 

PS: I'm only ribbing you guys every ones tastes differ.. 



Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Do you know why they call it 'XXXX'?
> Queenslanders couldn't spell 'beer'
> .


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 20, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Here we go... brace yaselves for the Queensland only mentality [emoji6][emoji16]..
> 
> Please tell me you don't drink rum .. I wouldn't clean the public toilets with it.. it's s#it..
> 
> ...


Haha you know we make the best brews. 
Used to drink bundy, did for about 12 straight years but gave it away a couple of years ago now as I vowed to stop drinking Coke and all soft drinks... that's the stuff that'll kill you... Great drop the old Bundy but I'm not prepared to drink it straight or with soda water. Lol

Nowadays, I mainly drink Amarula, tequila or port.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 20, 2018)

Coppers pale ale good drop on preservatives


----------



## SpottedPythons (Mar 20, 2018)

Nah, methylated spirits the best. Too strong for you guys?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 20, 2018)

@dragonlover1 
The XXXX brand was first introduced in 1924 and is a throwback to the long-standing tradition of using Xs to indicate the strength of an ale.


----------



## MANNING (Mar 20, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Used to drink bundy,



I had a HORRIBLE experience with OP Bundy.. it's a different breed of rum  nowadays cannot stand the smell 

I enjoy many beers, the goto at the minute is Corona... wrote out another hours worth of names but I'll leave it there


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 20, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> Nah, methylated spirits the best. Too strong for you guys?


Metho with boot polish if you don't like coke or Metho and orange if you want to pretend it's vodka
[doublepost=1521535756,1521535686][/doublepost]


Aussiepride83 said:


> @dragonlover1
> The XXXX brand was first introduced in 1924 and is a throwback to the long-standing tradition of using Xs to indicate the strength of an ale.


yeah the more X's the more pissweak lol
[doublepost=1521535860][/doublepost]


MANNING said:


> I had a HORRIBLE experience with OP Bundy.. it's a different breed of rum  nowadays cannot stand the smell
> 
> I enjoy many beers, the goto at the minute is Corona... wrote out another hours worth of names but I'll leave it there


Yeah I don't mind a Corona "La cervesa mas fina"


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 20, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> Metho with boot polish if you don't like coke or Metho and orange if you want to pretend it's vodka
> [doublepost=1521535756,1521535686][/doublepost]
> yeah the more X's the more pissweak lol


The XXXX brand was launched in 1924 by Castlemaine Brewers, named after the town of Castlemaine, Victoria where the company was born in 1857. 

So all Mexicans (Victorians) should be loving XXXX. 
[doublepost=1521535917][/doublepost]


dragonlover1 said:


> Metho with boot polish if you don't like coke or Metho and orange if you want to pretend it's vodka
> [doublepost=1521535756,1521535686][/doublepost]
> yeah the more X's the more pissweak lol
> [doublepost=1521535860][/doublepost]
> Yeah I don't mind a Corona "La cervesa mas fina"


Coronas taste like weak lemon cordial.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 20, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> Nah, methylated spirits the best. Too strong for you guys?


Purple metho.. drained through a loaf of bread or a tampon.. gets out all the impurities.. this comes from spending 21 years living in Darwin [emoji39][emoji14].. 
You learn all the tricks .. 

You're welcome .. 


Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 20, 2018)

Life's too short to drink bad beer.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 20, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> Life's too short to drink bad beer.


Life's too short to drink any beer when there's way better drinks to piss $$$ away on.


----------



## Snapped (Mar 20, 2018)

I can't drink beer any more....used to in my youth, Crown Lager was the go. A few years back, a friend was over, thought I'd like a nice cold beer as it was hot, only drank 1/4 of it, it gave me a headache and I was a bit woozy.
That's what happens when you're over 40 and don't drink alcohol anymore. I'll stick with my cups of tea...ugh...now I sound like an old Granny.
Geezus.
Right, it's past 9pm, I should be in bed.


----------

